# powerful 2.1 speakers



## blackleopard92 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was quite happy with my Creative Inspire 2500 2.1  speaker system, till I listened to those uber BOSE music systems 

after that incident, the creative Inspire set feels more like a mobile on full volume than a speaker system.

so, I want help from the community in finding something that can match BOSE sound quality.
my budget is around 10K.

the lowest range of BOSE  starts from 9990k


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 26, 2006)

Get this one (ALTEC LANSING MX-5021) and u will not regret. *www.alteclansing.de/produkte/mx5021.html maybe around 7-8K, check with local vendor.
For its review see here: *www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=73&type=expert


----------



## blackleopard92 (Aug 26, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Get this one (ALTEC LANSING MX-5021) and u will not regret. *www.alteclansing.de/produkte/mx5021.html maybe around 7-8K, check with local vendor.
> For its review see here: *www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=73&type=expert



how about a sound card? would getting one make a difference?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 26, 2006)

For 2.1 speaker onboard audio solution is enough.......but it is good to have a soundcard if u have a multi-channel speaker setup.
Maybe a Creative Audigy 2 ZS.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

I wanna sell Altec Lansing vs3151r (5.1). Expecting 4.5k. Blacklepord interested kya? Jst got them 5 months back. I m slowly slowly selling each part of my pc coz now i m in 10th so mom shouts if i sit on pc and after 10 th i will go to pune so no one would use my pc. As of now u interested in buying kya?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 26, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> For 2.1 speaker onboard audio solution is enough.......but it is good to have a soundcard if u have a multi-channel speaker setup.
> Maybe a Creative Audigy 2 ZS.


not really,most people i know who have bought the mx-5021 only discovered its greatness AFTER getting a soundcard,and before that,they thought it was nothing special
read the reviews to find out if i'm right or not:
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer...718238-3992062?ie=UTF8&n=172282&s=electronics


----------



## goobimama (Aug 26, 2006)

Also try the Klipsch GMX A-2.1, they are better than the altec in my opinion. About 80 Watts RMS, industrial design, 6.5 inch subwoofer. I've heard both at the same place and the Klipsch really kicked ass. 

That's why I'm waiting for my friend's uncle to come from USA, he'll be getting me a Klipsch Promedia 2.1 non-GMX which has a 130 watt sub and 35watt satts. If the GMX can be so good, can't wait to see if these beat my Z5500...might just....


----------



## blackleopard92 (Aug 26, 2006)

how much creative audigy 2 zs costs?

and by the way people, the BOSE speakers I listened to were these.
Acoustimass® 5 Series III Stereo Speaker System

their 2.1 which I might get hands on would either be

Acoustimass® 3 Series IV Stereo Speaker System

or the 201® Series V Direct /Reflecting® Speaker System

now the problem is, BOSE are perfect. does altec Lansing matches to them?
and one more thing, 201® Series doesn't seem to have a seperate bass speaker system.wouldn't it effect ambience?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 26, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> not really,most people i know who have bought the mx-5021 only discovered its greatness AFTER getting a soundcard,and before that,they thought it was nothing special
> read the reviews to find out if i'm right or not:
> *www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer...718238-3992062?ie=UTF8&n=172282&s=electronics



Ur r absolutely right, u can't compare the onboard audio to a soundcard and since the MX-5021 r THX certified, so a soundcard will do a whole lot of good.  But as I said, still onboard audio is good for most speakers, except some high end systems such as the MX-5021 etc.


----------



## manu1991 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nobody mentioned JBL 
I use plain stereo speakers for my pc but i have JBL speakers for my mp3 player . They sound fantastic and the bass is excellent . (a little expensive though) 
Check this out :
Jbl Encounter (Sheer Brilliance)
*www.jbl.com/home/products/images/products_large/ENCOUNTER.jpg

and this :
JBL's Creature II
*www.jbl.com/home/products/images/products_large/CREATUREIIAL.jpg

Logitech Z-2300 THX
*www.eltris.pl/zdjecia/1179.jpg

LOGITECH X-230
*aka.fotovista.com/dev/9/9/12250099/l_12250099.jpg

All of these are gud speakers and i suggest you buy any of them .
Cheers


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 27, 2006)

well if u read digit, in the A-list they have the altec lansing mx-5021 and on second rank the bose system. i myself have tried both of them(at their resp showrooms) and found mx-5021 better. furthermore the altec lansing is cheaper than the equivalent bose system.
abt the soundcard,well..... if u know anyone who has a soundcard try it at his/her place and then compare it with the onboard solution.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Aug 27, 2006)

how much does creative audigy 2 ZS costs?

I am thinking of keeping costs below 15k


----------



## 12345 (Aug 27, 2006)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> how much creative audigy 2 zs costs?
> 
> and by the way people, the BOSE speakers I listened to were these.
> Acoustimass® 5 Series III Stereo Speaker System
> ...



all the speakers u mentioned above are passive speakers,meaning u need a separate amplifier(costing 10k+) to drive them.u CANT just plug them into ur computer and start using them.

for a budget of 10k,i would say get an Altec Lansing MX-5021 costing 8k and spend 2k on a Creative sound-card.


----------

